# Muskegon River suitable for motor boats?



## Mattcarb (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to try the Muskegon for salmon and dont know if I can use my 18' V-bottom aluminum boat with 90hp motor or if I need to use my Kayak. 

Also, what section or of the river should I go to?

Thanks for any help you can offer me.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

That is entirely dependent on the amount of alcohol consumed before you launch the boat!
I waded the Mo at the boat launch near High Rollways last night. I wouldn't want to chance running a boat there right now, but there were a few intrepid explorers who seemed to take the view that if they got their speed up enough, they could get over any obstacle.................


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

You can get away with a prop when the river is at higher levels, but even then only in certain sections. Pretty much nothing above anderson flats is accessible to props safely.


----------



## Fish2catch (Aug 31, 2011)

If you launch in croton you will be alright just don't go down stream too far (1/2) mile. You will see people wading in shallow water across the river. Launching in croton will still give you plenty of holes to fish all day. If we get some rain you will be fine to Anderson flats like stated previously. I was on it last weekend and it was pretty low. Either way its worth the trip. 

Hope that helps. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mattcarb (Feb 24, 2013)

If I understand correctly, the area between Croton Dam and Anderson Flats may be an area for boats but closer to Croten is better. 

Would I launch near Croton Dam. What is the launch site name? 

Thank you all for the info!


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

Was at pine street launch the other day and I wouldn't put a motor down at that launch.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mattcarb said:


> If I understand correctly, the area between Croton Dam and Anderson Flats may be an area for boats but closer to Croten is better.
> 
> Would I launch near Croton Dam. What is the launch site name?
> 
> Thank you all for the info!


 
if you want to launch at Croton dam, then launch there, it is a few hundred yards downstream, hope you have practice launching with current. from what I have witnessed there it can be tricky,


----------



## Fish2catch (Aug 31, 2011)

Put in at croton and the water is clear enough for you to be the judge.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Leave the big boat at home.


----------



## Steelee (Aug 26, 2003)

I live here. No boats like yours on the water now. Too low-way too low. It can be done in high water of spring for steel.

This year it is tricky, even with a small jet. Fish are here. float your kayak from Croton to Pine.

Regards


----------

